# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر الرياضية اليوم االثلاثاء 20 يناير2015 أخبار , عناوين ومقالات

## حسن زيادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله

والحمد لله والله اكبر
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*بعثتا المريخ وكمبالا سيتي تصلان بورتسودان








وصلت بعثة المريخ لمدينة بورتسودان وبرفقتها بعثة فريق كمبالا سيتي في السادسة من ظهر اليوم لمواجهة كمبالا سيتي مساء غدٍ الثلاثاء فى اطار احتفالات ولاية البحر الاحمر بمهرجان السياحة ,





وكان فى استقبال البعثة بمطار بورتسودان عدد من القيادات يتقدمهم مستشار الوالي الاستاذ هاشم الايمن واللواء ياسر البلال مدير شرطة الولاية وعماد هارون رئيس اللجنة الرياضية والاستاذ محمد جعفر سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي , وحلت البعثة بفندق كورال
البعثة برئاسة الاستاد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ والعقيد صديق علي صالح مساعد الامين العام والاستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار نائب رئيس قطاع كرة القدم , والفريق فاروق حسن عضو مجلس الشوري وكمال دحية نائب مدير الكرة , وسالم سعيد المنسق الاعلامي .والاداري كمال ابراهيم .
والجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب غارزيتو وومساعد المدرب محسن سيد ومدرب الاحمال انتوني , وطبيب الفريق عماد الدين عابدين واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي احمد العابد , وخالد محمد مدلك الفريق وسليمان بشير مسؤول المعدات .
و 19 لاعب وهم احمد الباشا , راجي عبدالعاطي , واحمد ضفر وامير كمال , علاء الدين يوسف , علي جعفر , محمد عنكبة , جمال سالم , وانغا , بكري عبدالقادر , المعز محجوب , سالمون , الريح علي , كوفي , اوكرا , مصعب عمر , رمضان عجب , حسن سليمان , ابراهيم محجوب .
وكانت البعثة قد غادر مطار الخرطوم عبر صالة الحج والعمرة فى الساعة الخامسة عصرا وكان فى وداع البعثة بمطار الخرطوم الاستاذ متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام لنادي المريخ وناصر محي الدين الاداري بالنادي .

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مدرب كمبالا: مباراة المريخ أكثر من ودية






اعتبر لوليندو جون المدير الفني لكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي أن مباراة فريقه غداً أمام المريخ على ملعب مدينة بورتسودان بأنها على درجة كبيرة من الاهمية رغم كونها مباراة ودية فقط لافتاً إلى أن مواجهة فريق كبير مثل المريخ فى مهرجان كبير ومميز فى مدينة بورتسودان امر يضاعف المسؤولية الفنية لدينا سيما والاهتمام الاعلامي الكبير بالمباراة من قبل وسائل الاعلام السودانية وأكد مدرب كمبالا أنهم حضروا للسودان بجميع العناصر الأساسية في الفريق ما عدا المهاجم مولاكي الذي غاب لعامل الاصابة , واشار الى ان الفريقين سيستفيدان كثيرا من المباراة التي ستخدمهما قبل انطلاقة الدور التمهيدي لدوري الابطال فى منتصف فبراير المقبل ووصف مواجهات الفريقين في الفترة الأخيرة بأنها تأتي في اطار بناء العلاقات بين الناديين في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مدرب كمبالا: مباراة المريخ أكثر من ودية






اعتبر لوليندو جون المدير الفني لكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي أن مباراة فريقه غداً أمام المريخ على ملعب مدينة بورتسودان بأنها على درجة كبيرة من الاهمية رغم كونها مباراة ودية فقط لافتاً إلى أن مواجهة فريق كبير مثل المريخ فى مهرجان كبير ومميز فى مدينة بورتسودان امر يضاعف المسؤولية الفنية لدينا سيما والاهتمام الاعلامي الكبير بالمباراة من قبل وسائل الاعلام السودانية وأكد مدرب كمبالا أنهم حضروا للسودان بجميع العناصر الأساسية في الفريق ما عدا المهاجم مولاكي الذي غاب لعامل الاصابة , واشار الى ان الفريقين سيستفيدان كثيرا من المباراة التي ستخدمهما قبل انطلاقة الدور التمهيدي لدوري الابطال فى منتصف فبراير المقبل ووصف مواجهات الفريقين في الفترة الأخيرة بأنها تأتي في اطار بناء العلاقات بين الناديين في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
المريخ يواجه كمبالا سيتي على كاس مهرجان السياحة





يواجه المريخ مساء اليوم باستاد بورتسودان كمبالا سيتي و ذلك بمناسبة مهرجان السياحة و التسوق ببورتسودان و كان المريخ قد وصل مع الفريق اليوغندي يوم امس بطائرة واحدة وكان الفريق قدادى مرانا خفيفا على ملعب المباراة وزع من خلاله المدرب المهام على اللاعبين وطالبهم بتقديم مباراة رفيعة المستوي قبل مباراة القمة والمحدد لها يوم الرابع و العشرين من الشهر الجاري باستاد الخرطوم .
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*(كفر ووتر) تتحصل على حيثيات قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين قبل إجتماع لجنة الإستئنافات نهار اليوم برفض طلب الهلال ضد (بكري المدينة) 









اليوم 01:24 AM
كفرووتر/ محمد عيسى ساتي


تحصلت (كفر ووتر) على حيثيات رفض لجنة شئوون اللاعبين غير الهواة التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برفضها طلب نادي الهلال السوداني ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة، وكانت اللجنة قد إعتمدت تسجيل اللاعب لنادي المريخ بحجة أن الهلال قد خالف عدة مواد من اللوائح المحلية بينتها اللجنة بالأرقام والفقرات في حيثياتها ، ومن المتوقع أن تلتئم غداً الثلاثاء لجنة الإستئنافات التي يستأنف لها قرارات اللجان التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وهي أعلى جهة قانونية محلية ولا يستأنف قراراتها إلا للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ، وكان الهلال قد إستأنف قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة في الساعات الأخيرة من إنتهاء الفترة المسوح لها والمقرر بأسبوع من إستلام النادي لقرار اللجنة ، واجتمعت لجنة الإستئنافات مرتين من قبل دون إتخاذ أي قرار حيث لم يكتمل النصاب في المرة الأولى وتم تأجيل الإجتماع الثاني لنقص بعض المستندات ، ومن المتوقع أن لا تؤيد الإستئنافات قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة على حسب (الحيثيات) التي تنشرها الصحيفة بعد أن تم توفير كل المستندات المطلوبة ، وتؤكد متابعات (كفر ووتر) أن هناك ضغوطات سيتعرض لها نادي الهلال في عدم تصعيد قضية (المدينة) لمحكمة (كأس) بسويسرا ، ولكن المتابعات تشير إلى أن الهلال بقيادة رئيس مجلسه أشرف الكاردينال سيعمل على دراسة إستنئاف قرار الإتحاد السوداني برفضه لطلبه ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة دون إنتظار قرار لجنة الإستئنافات إذا لم يتخذ أي قرار للمرة الثالثة يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء ..
نص (حيثيات) قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة برفض طلب الهلال ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة :

قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة في طلب نادي الهلال ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة
أولاً ... الوقائع
حسب ما جاء من الطلب المقدم من نادي الهلال السوداني
ـ أن النادي قد وقع عقداً مع اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر بابكر
ـ نما إلى علم النادي أن اللاعب المذكور أبدى الرغبة لنادي المريخ السوداني بتاريخ 2/11/2014م للتعاقد معه
ـ إن اللاعب المذكور بإبدائه الرغبة والتعاقد مع نادي المريخ السوداني يكون قد خالف المادة (18/5) من لائحة أوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وبالتالي وقع تحت طائلة المادة (17) من ذات اللائحة
ـ يطلب نادي الهلال من لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بشطب كافة الإجراءات التي تمت بين اللاعب / بكري عبد القادر بابكر ونادي المريخ السوداني وإعتماد العقد الموقع بين اللاعب المذكور ونادي الهلال
ثانياً .... الحيثيات
نظرت اللجنة الطلب وفقاً لإختصاصها المنصوص عليه في المادة (57الفقرتين ب و ج) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمادة (4) الفقرتين (ب/ج) من لائحة تسجيل وقيد وإنتقالات اللاعبين المتعاقدين لسنة 2006 تعديل 2011م الصادرة من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
بحثت اللجنة على الطلب والمستندات المرفقة وبعد الفحص توصلت للآتي :ـ
1ـ بتاريخ 20/10/2041 صدر منشور ضوابط وإجراءات التسجيل وإنتقالات اللاعبين بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في الفترة من 8 إلى 30 نوفمبر 2041م بالنمرة أ ك ق س /42 وهذا المنشور من إختصاصات لجنة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين وفقاً لنص المادة (4) الفقرة (د) من لائحة تسجيل اللاعبين المتعاقدين بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتي تقرأ :ـ
(4/د) (إصدار المنشورات التوضيحية لتطبيق هذه اللائحة وأي مهام أخرى تتعلق بتطبيقها)
2ـ لم يوقع نادي الهلال واللاعب المذكور على نموذج العقد المعد لهذا الغرض كما لم يسدد الرسوم المقررة في مخالفة واضحة وصريحة لمنشور ضوابط وإجراءات التسجيل وإنتقالات اللاعبين بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي نص في الفقرة ثالثاً تحت عنوان مستندات التسجيل والإنتقال والتعاقد على الآتي :ـ
(يجب أن يوقع اللاعب الذي يرغب في التسجيل والإنتقال على إستمارة التسجيل والأورنيك المعتمد من الإتحاد السوداني واللاعب المتعاقد يوقع نموذج العقد الصادر من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعلى الأندية واللاعبين التوقيع على إستمارة تعهد صحة المعلومات والبيانات الواردة في إستمارة التسجيل كما يجب دفع الرسوم المقررة على العقد أو أورنيك التسجيل)
3ـ أشار نادي الهلال أن العقد المذكور تم توقيعه بتاريخ 28/10/2014م بينما نجد أن المنشور الخاص بضوابط وإجراءات تسجيلات وإنتقالات اللاعبين قد صدر بتاريخ 20/10/2014م أي قبل ثمانية أيام كاملة من التوقيع بين الطرفين مما يعني تعمد نادي الهلال مخالفة الضوابط المعمول بها لتنظيم العلاقة التعاقدية بين اللاعبين والأندية بعدم التوقيع في النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض والذي ظل النادي يتعامل به في كل تعاقداته السابقة بل أبرم جميع تعاقداته الحالية لهذا الموسم في الفترة من 8 إلى 30 نوفمبر 2014م في ذات النموذج المعد من قبل لجنة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حيث تختص اللجنة وفقاً للمادة (4) (أ) بوضع تلك النماذج .
تنص المادة (4) على الآتي :ـ
تختص اللجنة بالآتي (أ/ وضع قواعد ونماذج للعقود والكشوفات لتنظيم العلاقة التعاقدية بين الإتحاد والأندية واللاعبين)
4ـ فضلاً عن أن العقد المشار إليه لم يوقع في النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض فإن النادي لم يقم بإيداع العقد المذكور لدى اللجنة وفقاً لنص المادة 7 (أ)من لائحة تسجيل وقيد وإنتقالات اللاعبين المتعاقدين لسنة 2006م.
تقرأ المادة 7 (أ) على النحو التالي :ـ
يتم قيد اللاعب بقيد عمل مكتوب وموقع من الطرفين ومودع لدى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا يكتمل قيد اللاعب إلا بعد الفحص وإعتماد العقد بواسطة لجنة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين أو من تفوضه .
5ـ خالف نادي الهلال الفقرة ثانياً من ضوابط وإجراءات تسجيل وإنتقالات اللاعبين بأندية الدرجة الممتازةبعدم مباشرة إجراءات التسجيل بما في ذلك التعاقد أمام الجهات المختصة والمحددة في الفقرة ثانياً من الضوابط زالتي تنص على الآتي :ـ
تتم إجراءات تسجيلات اللاعبين بأندية الدرجة الممتازة بمكاتب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمام المكتب الفني للتسجيلات وأمام سكرتير الإتحاد رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة وتكمل الإجراءات لدى مدير نظام الإنتقالات المعتمد من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .
6ـ إستناد النادي على المواد(13، 17 و18) من اللائحة الدولية لأوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين لا يمكن التعويل عليها لأن هذه الإجراءات تحكمها لائحة تسجيل وقيد اللاعبين المتعاقدين لسنة 2006م تعديل لسنة 2011م الصادرة من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وإن كانت المواد المشار إليها من لائحة أوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ملزمة على المستوى الوطني إلا أنها تطبق في حالة العقود المعتمدة والمستوفية للشروط والضوابط التي تقررها الإتحادات الوطنية وقد ثبت أن نادي الهلال قد خالف هذه الضوابط والشروط كما هو موضح في الفقرات (2ـ 3ـ 4ـ5)وبالتالي لا يمكن تطبيق هذه المواد في ظل المخالفات التي وقع فيها نادي الهلال .
7ـ قام نادي المريخ بإتباع الإجراءت الصحيحة في توقيع عقده مع اللاعب بكري عبد القادر بابكر بقيامه بإجراءات التسجيل والتعاقد داخل مباني الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمام الجهات المحتصة وفقاً للنماذج المعدة لهذا الغرض ومنشور ضوابط وإجراءات تسجيل وإنتقالات اللاعبين للفترة الرئيسية من 8ـ 30/11/2014م ولائحة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين لسنة 2006 تعديل لسنة 2011 م .
عليه تقرر اللجنة الآتي :ـ
1ـ عدم إعتماد العقد الموقع بين نادي الهلال واللاعب بكري عبد القادر بابكر لمخالفته الصريحة للوائح وضوابط الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
2ـ إعتماد العقد الموقع بين اللاعب بكري عبد القادر بابكر ونادي المريخ السوداني لصحة الإجراءات التي اتبعها النادي وفقاً للضوابط واللوائح التي تحكم عملية التسجيل والإنتقال بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*رئيس بعثة كمبالا: المشاركة مع المريخ فى مهرجان السياحة تكريم لفريقنا 



اكد رئيس بعثة نادي كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي السيد عبدالحميد جمعه بانهم سعداء للمشاركة فى مهرجان ولاية البحر الاحمر ومواجهة فريق المريخ فى ميدة بورتسودان الساحلية الجميلة , وهو من شانة خلق علاقات رياضية جيدة بين السودان واوغندا , وعلي الصعيد الفني فان المباراة تعتبر خير اعداد لمواجهة كوزمو الكاميروني فى الدور التمهيدي لدور الابطال , وان مشاركة كمبالا فى بطولة مابندوزي اتي كبداية للاعداد الذى يختتم على صعيد المواجهة الخارجية بمواجهة المريخ . رئيس بعثة كمبالا اكد بانهم سيتعاملون مع المباراة كانها رسمية وياملون فى الفوز على المريخ لان المباريات الاحتفالية كثيرا ما تبقي عالقة فى اذهان الجماهير ونحن نريد ان نتكون النتيجة انتصار لفريقينا على المريخ فى الاراضي السودانية 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صياحك الحبيب حسن زيادة و جزاك عن صفوة اونلاين خير الجزاء
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يسعد صباحك  حسن زياده  علي الاخبار الصباحيه  الرائعه 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
غـارزيتو :مواجهة كمبالا سيتي إعداد جيد لعزام وأذاكر التنزاني يومياً








حاوره : محمد عوض


قامت (قوون) بالإلتقاء ومحاورة المدير الفنى لنادى المريخ الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو قبل سفره مع الأحمر إلى مدينة بورتسودان لأداء مباراة ودية دولية أمام نادى كمبالا سيتى وتحدث عن مباراة فريقه أمام شالكا معتبراً أن هذه 

المباراة تاريخية وقدم فيها اللاعبون عصارة جهدهم كما إضافوا الكثير من الرواج الإعلامى فى بلده فرنسا، وعن مباراة المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتى اليوغندى فى بورتسودان قال إنها ستكون خير إعداد لمواجهة نادى عزام التنزانى فى تمهيدى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية التى تقام مباراتها الأولى فى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام فى فبراير المقبل ، وأن عدداً من المباريات التى تسبق مباراة الفريق التنزانى فى الدورى الممتاز ستساعده كثيراً، وأنه يدرس حالياً عزام عبر السى دى يومياً، وقال: إن لاعبيه تقدمت مستوياتهم بالمعسكر من خلال الجرعات التدريبية المقننة، وأكد على أنهم اكتسبوا أشياء جديدة وهى الالتزام التكتيكى من قبل اللاعبين ، وأكد على أن التعاون بين الجهاز الفنى ظل طبيعياً فى الفترات الماضية من المعسكر وأن همه الأول هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية ، وعن سؤالنا له عن اللاعبين الذين كانوا نجوماً فى المعسكر، قال: إن كل لاعبى المريخ كانوا نجوماً ونحن نعمل مجموعة وليس فرداً فالذى يخطى نصححه وأن أخطاء للمرة الثانية أيضاً نصححه وكانت هذه سياستنا تجاه اللاعبين فالصبر والعمل هما ديدن النجاح بالنسبة لنا ،وعن زياراته الأولى لبورتسودان قال: سمعت عنها الكثير فهى مدينة جميلة كما يقال عنها وتعتبر من المدن السياحة الرائعة جداً ، وقال إنه يتابع مباريات كأس الأمم الأفريقية (الكان) التى تجرى حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية باستمتاع، حيث هناك لاعبين متميزين جاءوا من الدوريات الأوربية ودائماً مايكون لاعباً بارزاً لا يعرفه أحد يكتشف من خلال هذه البطولات القوية التى يجب على كل لاعب يشارك فيها أن يقدم مستوًى أكثر من جيد، كما أشاد ديغو غارزيتو بالتونسى أحمد العابدى مسؤول العلاج الطبيعى وقال إنه يعرف كيف يجود عمله من خلال الاصابات التى حلت بعدد من اللاعبين فى المعسكر إلا أنه كان متابعاً بدقة لها وقام بعلاج كل اللاعبين المصابين، وأن أى خسارة فى المباريات الودية قال: إن المباريات الودية دائماً ماتكون اختبار لنا لكى نستفيد منها فالخسارة واردة فيها إلا أننى لا أهتم لها كثيراً ، همي الأول هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية ، فجماهير المريخ يجب عليها أن تفرح كثيراً فى البطولة الأفريقية، لأن لاعبيها الآن يشعرونك بأنهم سيكونوا متميزين فى المباريات الافريقية القوية جداً .

مباراة شالكة تاريخية

قال غارزيتو: إن مباراتهم أمام نادى شالكة الألمانى تعتبر تاريخية فالنادى الألمانى يعد من الأندية المعروفة فى القارة الأوربية والعالم، وخضنا تجربة كانت بكل المقاييس جيدة أفادتنا وأعطت اللاعبين إحساساً جيداً، فمثل هذه المباريات تكون تاريخية بالنسبة للنادى فالإعلام يتناقلها كثيراً، وأنها إضافة إليَّ شخصياً فكل الأصدقاء والأهل هنأونى على هذه النتيجة والأداء الجيد من قبل جنودى الذين أدوا المباراة ، فالمريخ من قبل خاض مباراة أمام نادى بايرن ميونخ الألمانى وخسر منه بهدفين دون مقابل.

مواجهة كمبالا لها بعد آخر

وعن مباراة الأحمر أمام نادى كمبالا سيتى اليوغندى قال: اعتبر هذه المباراة ستكون أهم مباراة ودية بالنسبة لنا لأنها ستدخلنا أجواء المباريات الافريقية القوية التى سنشارك فيها منذ فبراير المقبل، وتمنى الفرنسى أن يقدم كمبالا سيتى مردوداً جيداً فى المباراة يكشف من خلالها المريخ حتى يستفيد من التجربة، وواصل قائلاً : كمبالا دائماً ما يكون أداءه قوياً أمام الأندية الكبيرة فمن قبل أخرج المريخ من تمهيدى دورى الأبطال الأفريقى .

أدرس عزام الآن

وعن نادى عزام التنزانى قال إنه الآن يقوم بدراسته من خلال السى ديهات وأن هذا الفريق يعد من أغنى الأندية فى تنزانيا وربما يكون يوماً من الأيام نادياً يقود الأندية فى القارة الأفريقية مثل مازيمبى الكنغولى، فالملاحظ أن هناك أندية فى بلدان القارة السمراء بدأت تتطور كثيراً وأندية لها تاريخ بدأت فى الانحسار من بطولاتها مثل انيمبا النيجيرى الذى يظهر كل أربعة أو خمسة مواسم.

نسير من حسن لأحسن

أكد غارزيتو أن اللاعبين يسيروا من حسن لأحسن من خلال المباريات التى خاضوها ودياً والتدريبات فكل اللاعبين أصبح مستواهم يتحسن كثيراً والشئ الملاحظ أن المحترفين أيضاً تقدموا فى التدريبات مثل الغانى أوكرا الذى يعد من اللاعبين المتميزين وسيفيدنا كثيراً فى المباريات الأفريقية .

كل اللاعبين نجوماً للمعسكر

وعن سؤالنا له عن اللاعبين الذين كانوا نجوماً فى المعسكر قال: إن كل لاعبى المريخ كانوا نجوماً نحن نعمل مجموعة وليس فرداً، فالذى يخطى نصححه وأن أخطأ للمرة الثانية أيضاً نصححه وكانت هذه سياستنا تجاه اللاعبين، فالصبر والعمل هما كانا ديدن النجاح بالنسبة لنا جهازاً فنياً وعن خلافه مع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى التابع له قال: لاتوجد خلافات حالياً مع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى والانسجام بيننا كبير، فالمدرب المساعد يأتى فى زمنه للتدريبات وكذلك مدربى الحراس واللياقة إضافة إلى الطاقم الطبى بقيادة التونسى أحمد العابد الذى اعتبره من الاختصاصيين المتميزين وهو أفضل من عملت معه فى كل الأندية التى دربتها.

اللاعبون الصغار متميزون

قال الفرنسى غارزيتو : إن لاعبى الرديف الذين قام باستدعائهم للمعسكر قدموا الكثير حيث كان استيعابهم جيد للغاية ودفعت بهم فى المباريات، حيث كانوا جيدين كما قلت سلفاً، والاهتمام بهذه الشريحة سيكون بالنسبة لى مهماً، حيث نشاهد الآن عدد من الدول الأفريقية التى تشارك فى نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغينيا الاستوائية لديها لاعبين محترفين صغار فى العمر مثل الكنغو برازفيل التى استدعى مدربها عدد من اللاعبين المولودين فى فرنسا وأسبانيا للمشاركة مع منتخب بلادهم الأصل.

تحققت أمنيتي بزيارة بورتسودان

وعن زياراته الأولى لبوتسودان قال سمعت عنها الكثير: فهى مدينة جميلة كما يقال عنها وتعتبر من المدن السياحة فلدى أقرباء من فرنسا قاموا بزيارتها من قبل وحدثونى عنها بأنها من المدن المطلة على الساحل فتشوقت لها كثيراً والان أمنيتى تحققت بالوصول إليها بعد أن حدد للمباراة بتلك المدينة الساحرة .

استمتع بمباريات (الكان)

وقال إنه يتابع مباريات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التى تجرى حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية باستمتاع حيث هناك لاعبين متميزين جاءوا من الدوريات الأوربية ودائماً مايكون لاعباً بارزاً لا يعرفه أحد يكتشف من خلال هذه البطولات القوية التى يجب على كل لاعب يشارك فيها أن يقدم مستوًى أكثر من جيد.

العابدي ممتاز في عمله

أشاد ديغو غارزينو بالتونسى أحمد العابدى مسؤول العلاج الطبيعى وقال إنه يعرف كيف يجوِّد عمله من خلال الإصابات التى حلت بعدد من اللاعبين فى المعسكر إلا أنه كان متابعاً بدقة لها وقام بعلاج كل اللاعبين المصابين وهذا يشعرنى بأن الفريق أضاف مسؤولاً للعلاج الطبيعى يشهد له بالكفاءة الكبيرة فالعابد عمل من قبل فى أندية تونسية وسعودية ممتازة .

لا أهتم للخسارة في الوديات

وعن أى خسارة فى المباريات الودية قال: إن المباريات الودية دائماً ما تكون اختبار لنا لكى نستفيد منها، فالخسارة واردة فيها إلا أننى لا أهتم لها كثيراً فعملى يجب أن يكون متميزاً والمباريات الودية هى المكملة للجاهزية للمباريات الدولية المعلنة من قبل مسابقات الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم (الكاف).

همي الأول البطولة الأفريقية

ذكر الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو المدير الفنى لنادى المريخ أن همه الأول هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية، فجماهير المريخ يجب عليها أن تفرح كثيراً فى البطولة الأفريقية لأن لاعبيها الآن يشعرونك بأنهم سيتميزون فى المباريات الأفريقية القوية جداً .

أجواء المرح دائماً حاضرة

أثنى الفرنسى على أجواء المرح التى كانت فى معسكر الدوحة من اللاعبين فقال إنهم بكل صدق يشعرونك بأنهم أخوة وهذا سينتج نجاحاً هائلاً فى مقبل الأيام سواءً فى التدريبات أو المباريات خاصة اللاعب المرح بله جابر الذى يضفى الكثير من المرح للاعبين والجهاز الفنى وخاصة الأجانب الذين يحبونه كثيراً بقفشاته خاصة فى صالة الطعام.


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أسعد الله صياحك الحبيب حسن زيادة و جزاك عن صفوة اونلاين خير الجزاء



الحشوشاب صباحك مدنكل حليب بثمن بلدي
محمد سيف صباحك اشراقات تمري بلدي قنديلة اسكينتا
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*برهان تية يتقدم باستقالته رسمياً من المريخ





أعلن الكابتن برهان تيه المدرب العام للمريخ رسمياً أستقالته من الجهاز الفني بنادي المريخ وقطع باستحالة العودة من جديد للعمل ضمن منظومة الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء, وأشار برهان إلى أن الخلافات بينه والمدير الفني الفرنسي ظهرت منذ فترة الإعداد الأولى بالقاهرة عندما لجأ المدير الفني للتقليص من صلاحياته, وأكد برهان أنه مدرب كبير ولا يمكن أن يرتضي دوراً هامشياً في الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء لذلك اختار الرحيل برغم أنه سعى لتجاوز كل الأزمات التي حدثت تقديراً لرئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي لكنه في النهاية وصل إلى استحالة استمراريته مع المدرب الفرنسيوأضاف: وجدت نفسي أمام خيارين, إما أن ارتضي دوراً هامشياً والتزم الصمت أو الرحيل وفضلت الخيار الأخير لأن ممارستي لصلاحياتي يمكن ان تدخلني في صدامات عديدة مع المدير الفني الفرنسي وسيدفع المريخ الثمن في النهاية, وتمنى برهان التوفيق للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة وقال إن حرصه على المصلحة العامة للفريق وحتى لا يتسبب في دخوله في دوامة صراعات وأزمات هو الذي دفعه لتقديم استقالته من الجهاز الفني بالفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

قناة البحر الأحمر تنقل مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي





ستنقل فضائية البحر الأحمر المتاحة على القمر نايل سات مباراة المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي في الثامنة من مساء اليوم وبدأ طرح التذاكر لهذه المباراة منذ وقتٍ مبكر في ظل الاهتمام الجماهيري الخرافي بهذه المباراة والتي يتوقع لها أن تُحظى بحضور جماهيري يملأ استاد بورتسودان عن سعته حيث ستحظى هذه المدينة بنيل شرف استضافة أول مباراة للمريخ الجديد الذي لم يعانق جماهيره في العاصمة بعد في أي مباراة رسمية أو ودية، وفي ظل الحديث عن الاضافات الجديدة التي أحدثها المريخ والنقلة الكبرى التي أحدثها الفرنسي غارزيتو في أداء الفرقة الحمراء ستكون جماهيره ببورتسودان أكثر تشوقاً لمشاهدة الفريق أمام كمبالا سيتي هذا بالتأكيد إلى جانب الجماهير التي ستزحف من الخرطوم إلى بورتسودان لمتابعة المباراة من داخل الاستاد.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*جمال سالم: كمبالا يضم أميز النجوم وسيقدم تجربة مفيدة للمريخ





عبّر جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ الحالي وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي السابق عن سعادته بخوض مباراة مع كمبالا سيتي الذي نال شرف الدفاع عن مرماه في وقتٍ سابق وقال إنه يعرف جيداً كمبالا سيتي الفريق الكبير المحترم الذي يمكن أن يقدم للمريخ تجربة أفريقية تعينه على مقابلة الاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال مشيراً إلى أن المريخ سيجد اليوم نفسه أمام تجربة أفريقية حقيقية تفرض على اللاعبين بذل أقصى ماعندهم للتفوق على كمبالا سيتي الذي سيقدم نفسه بصورة مميزة وسيعمل هو الآخر من أجل التفوق على المريخ وبالتالي ستكون هذه المباراة من أفضل التجارب الإعدادية للفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*بالزيادة يا أبوعلى .. الشكر والثناء لشخصك المعطاء .. بالتوفيق لك ولزعيمنا العملاق دوما بالإنتصارات الباهره [ محليا وإقليميا وعالميا ] وتسلم 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الشكوراب تسلم
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

الشكوراب تسلم



شكرا يا أبوعلى .. اظن اختلط عليك الأسم وقراته الشكوراب [ اخوك فى الله ثم المريخ شاكر عطيه بابكر احمد البدرى شيخ ] ولك فيوض الحب والتقدير والإحترام
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

شكرا يا أبوعلى .. اظن اختلط عليك الأسم وقراته الشكوراب [ اخوك فى الله ثم المريخ شاكر عطيه بابكر احمد البدرى شيخ ] ولك فيوض الحب والتقدير والإحترام



لم يختلط الاسم
وانما ضفتك لمجموعة الكجوجاب
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*فرحان أوي بال(1440)م في نص ساعة ..ايه رايكم انا موعود الستين ال (1550)م بقطعا  جري +مشي 
+جكة في أقل من 30دقيقة ..وده مضمار معمول حول استاد الامير فيصل مع منتزه الملك عبد الله بالرياض ويوميا عدا الجمعة والسبت ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*شكرا الصفوة حسن ذيادة.
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					





الناس دى امخاخ ما فيها ولا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

فرحان أوي بال(1440)م في نص ساعة ..ايه رايكم انا موعود الستين ال (1550)م بقطعا  جري +مشي 
+جكة في أقل من 30دقيقة ..وده مضمار معمول حول استاد الامير فيصل مع منتزه الملك عبد الله بالرياض ويوميا عدا الجمعة والسبت ..



هههههههههههههه
انا الخبر ده ضحكنى لامن قربت الد 
انا وصديقاتى عادى بنمشى ال GYM وبنجرى فى Treadmill
لمده ساعة خمسة اميال يعنى تمانية كيلومترات 
بسرعة خمسة لى ستة اميال فى الساعة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					



لم يختلط الاسم
وانما ضفتك لمجموعة الكجوجاب



يا حسن زياده طيب الحا يفتحو لينا بوستات المباريات منو كلهم عملتهم كجوجاب ؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

فرحان أوي بال(1440)م في نص ساعة ..ايه رايكم انا موعود الستين ال (1550)م بقطعا  جري +مشي 
+جكة في أقل من 30دقيقة ..وده مضمار معمول حول استاد الامير فيصل مع منتزه الملك عبد الله بالرياض ويوميا عدا الجمعة والسبت ..





هههههههههههههههههه نور الخطيب  ربنا يدك الصحه والعافيه   
طمنتنا  انا  افتكرت  الراجل ده نفاثه والله عدييييل  بعد قريت الخبر

*

----------


## ابواسراء

* ومن المتوقع أن لا تؤيد الإستئنافات قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة على حسب (الحيثيات) التي تنشرها الصحيفة بعد أن تم توفير كل المستندات المطلوبة ، وتؤكد متابعات (كفر ووتر) أن هناك ضغوطات سيتعرض لها نادي الهلال في عدم تصعيد قضية (المدينة) لمحكمة (كأس) بسويسرا ، ولكن المتابعات تشير إلى أن الهلال بقيادة رئيس مجلسه أشرف الكاردينال سيعمل على دراسة إستنئاف قرار الإتحاد السوداني برفضه لطلبه ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة دون إنتظار قرار لجنة الإستئنافات إذا لم يتخذ أي قرار للمرة الثالثة 
ماهذا الهراء واللخبطة وكيف عرفتم ان لجنة الإستئناف لا تؤيد قرار اللجنة ولماذا يستجدى الهلال بعدم رفع دعواه ومن يستجدى الهلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟كلام الطير فى الباقير من يكتب مثل هذا الكلام يدل دلالة واضحة انه جلفوط لايفهم 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا حسن زياده طيب الحا يفتحو لينا بوستات المباريات منو كلهم عملتهم كجوجاب ؟؟؟



انتظر نشرة تسعة  ونص في الردايو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب حسن زيادة على الابداعات
مجهود رائع ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 
المريخ يواجه كمبالا .. الاصابة تبعد بله جابر .. وبرهان يستقيل
( الزعيم ) تكشف تشكيلة غارزيتو .. حارس الاحمر يرحب بزملائه والنيل الازرق تبث لقاء شالكا اليوم
منافس المريخ الإفريقي يقترب من التعاقد مع رونالدينهو ..وموقع مالي يؤكد :تراوري مهاجمي أوروبا في قائمة النسور
النيل الأزرق تبث مباراة المريخ وشالكه ظهر اليوم
رئيس بعثة المريخ يشيد ببورتسودان والولاية تشكر على قبول نقل المباراة

عناوين  صحيفة الصدى 
المريخ يختبر تشكيلة عزام امام كمبالا سيتي مساء اليوم
برهان تيه يعلن رسمياً نهاية علاقته بالمريخ ويكشف التفاصيل لـ ( الصدى )
قناة النيل الازرق تبث مباراة المريخ وشالكا الالماني فى الثالثة من عصر اليوم
المعلق عصام الشوالي يشيد بالاسطورة بريمه فى تعليقه على المونديال الافريقي
رئيس بعثة كمبالا سيتي : نحن افيد للمريخ من شالكا الالماني
المريخ يختبر تشكيلة عزام إمام كمبالا سيتي مساء اليوم
المريخ يدفع بمجموعته الأساسية أمام كمبالا سيتي مساء اليوم
قناة النيل الأزرق تبث مباراة المريخ وشالكه اليوم
..والبحر الأحمر تنقل مباراة المريخ وكمبالا

 

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• (قوون) وحدها كانت في تدريب صباح امس :
• باتريك يفاجئ الجميع بجهاز الكتروني يحدد درجة عطاء اللاعبين
• الهلال يواصل تمارينه الاعداديه بنجاح ومدربه يلوح بإتخاذ عقوبات فوريه في مواجهة المقصرين في تنفيذ تعليماته
• مكسيم من الخارج .. وتألق جماعي للاعبي الهلال في مران الامس
• اصابة محمد عبد الرحمن تتحدد حسب تشخيص اختصاصي اشعه تركي الجنسيه
• بتعليمات واضحة .. وضع لاعبي الهلال قيد الاقامه الجبريه امس لمدة (9) ساعات
• المريخ يلاعب اليوم كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي ببورتسودان .. ورئيسه يعتذر عن الحضور
• الخرطوم يهزم إنبي بهدف .. الرابطة يتعادل .. والأهلي الخرطوم يخسر

◄ صـحـيـفــــة (قـــ) سبـــورت :

• يعود للخرطوم اليوم .. الكاردينال يطالب لاعبيه بدرع الاستقلال
• البلجيكي يكثف التدريبات .. ويجبر اللاعبين على الاقامة في الاستاد (9) ساعات
• التركي يطالب محمد عبد الرحمن بإعادة فحوصات الرنين
• الطبيب يريح مكسيم في مران الثاني وتدريبات رشاقة لحراس الهلال
• المريخ يواجه كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي في مهرجان السياحة ببورتسودان
• برهان تيه مساعد مدرب للمريخ يستقبل من منصبه
• الأمل يبحث عن تجربة إعدادية بعد اعتذار الشمالي
• ام بده وشباب ناصر في مواجهة تؤهل نحو منافسات كأس السودان
• اليوم ثلاثة لقاءات في الدورة الثانية بامدرمان والخرطوم .. وافتتاح بطولة الجموعية لاندية الثالثة في امدرمان

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• ياااا ستار .. الهلال مولع ناااار
• باتريك يعتقل اللاعبين لـ (9) ساعات في مران اشبه بالمناوره العسكريه
• جماهير الهلال للكاردينال: حبابك عشره يا قائد .. مرحب بالرئيس العائد
• سيمبو يقطع 1440 متر جريا في نصف ساعه فقط .. ومكسيم يتدرب بالصاله
• بوتاكو يبدع في العكسيات بالمقاس والخماسي يواصل الابهار
• الهلال يغلق التمارين امام الجمهور والاعلام اليوم على ملعبه
• المريخ يواجه كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي مساء اليوم ببورتسودان ودياً
• احمد ساري يشكو غياب 5 أساسيين وتأخر إعداد هلال الفاشر

 ◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• مندوبه يلتقي مستشارين اوربيين بـ (لوزان) لإكمال ملف بكري المدينه :
• الهلال يترقب الاتحاد ويحتمي بالمحكمه الرياضيه
• الازرق يوالي الاعداد .. مدرب الاحمال لـ (الجوهرة): راففت باتريك في ليوبار واللياقه سلاحنا
• الغزال في حوار الاسرار: جددت تعاقدي مع الهلال في (القراند)
• باتريك: اللاعبون استوعبوا فلسفتي التدريبية سريعاً .. واستفدنا من معسكر الفجيرة
• المريخ ينازل كمبالا سيتي اليوم .. برهان يستقيل بسبب الفرنسي
• منتخبنا الاولمبي يكسب ام صلال القطري بهدفي بشة ونيمار
• الأمل يبحث عن تجربة إعدادية بعد اعتذار الشمالي .. والنابي يخشى الايبولا في غينيا ويرفض تيلكوم
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يرفع وتيرة الاعداد بمرانين امس
 • السيراليوني سيمبو ينخرط في التدريبات يؤكد جاهزيته
 • أمين عام رابطة الهلال بأبوظبي: القانون سيفصل بيني ومن أتهموني بالتزوير
 • مكسيم يتعرض للاصابة في مران الهلال الصباحي
 • باتريك يهدد بالعقوبات .. مكسيم من الخارج .. وتألق جماعي للاعبي الهلال
 • تدريبات رشاقة لحراس الهلال مران الفريق بالامس
 • الهلال يواجه هارت لاند وينفي ملاقاة الاثيوبي بالخرطوم
 • الهلال يرفض نقل قناة قوون لمباراة قمة درع الاستقلال
 • قناة البحر الأحمر تنقل مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي
 • جمال سالم: كمبالا يضم أميز النجوم وسيقدم تجربة مفيدة للمريخ
 • الاهلي شندي ينفي مفاوضات المدرب برهان تيه ويؤكد عدم النيه في التعاقد معه
 • اتحاد كوستي: لن نكون نمومه جرتق في الممتاز والاستاد في ابهى صورة
 • الرابطة كوستي تطالب تأجيل مباراتها امام المريخ في الدوري الممتاز واتحاد الكرة يرفض
 • لجنة الاستئنافات تجتمع اليوم لحسم ازمة بكري المدينة
 • رابطة هلالاب خلف الكيان تطرح استمارات العضوية الجديدة استعدادا لموسم 2015
 • الخرطوم الوطني يهزم إنبي المصري بهدف مهاجمه الخزين
 • الرابطة يتعادل والأهلي الخرطوم يخسر إستعدادا للدوري السوداني
 • مدرب المريخ يختار 19 لاعباً لمواجهة كمبالا سيتي
 • رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية هاشم هارون: الدولة لم تدعمنا ونشاط السودان الرياضي مهدد بالتجميد
 • الأولمبي السوداني يهزم أم صلال في ختام معسكر الدوحة
 • سكرتير اتحاد كوستي محمد الامين: الاستاد في ابهى صوره وكوستي لن تكون تمومة جرتق في الممتاز
 • ايمن سعيد واحمد ابكر ومجدي ابرز المبعدين من رحلة المريخ لبورتسودان
 • افتتتاح ورشة الحكام القومين بالقضارف
 • العباسية يواجه اسود الجبال في افتتاح منشآته بالحصاحيصا
 • انطلاق الدوري رسمياً بالمنطقة الجنوبية بالمناقل
 • تجمع مدربي كوستي ينظم مهرجان رياضي حاشد
 • كولوفيتش حزين لغياب نجوم أهلي الخرطوم
 • مدرب كمبالا: المباراة امام المريخ اكثر من ودية المدرب العام للفريق
 • رئيس بعثة كمبالا: المشاركة مع المريخ فى مهرجان السياحة تكريم لفريقنا
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




هههههههههههههههههه نور الخطيب ربنا يدك الصحه والعافيه 
طمنتنا انا افتكرت الراجل ده نفاثه والله عدييييل بعد قريت الخبر



وأياك حبيبنا محمد سيف ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غـارزيتو :مواجهة كمبالا سيتي إعداد جيد لعزام وأذاكر التنزاني يومياً
 

حاوره : محمد عوض

قامت (قوون) بالإلتقاء ومحاورة المدير الفنى لنادى المريخ  الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو قبل سفره مع الأحمر إلى مدينة بورتسودان لأداء مباراة  ودية دولية أمام نادى كمبالا سيتى وتحدث عن مباراة فريقه أمام شالكا  معتبراً أن هذه 

 المباراة تاريخية وقدم فيها  اللاعبون عصارة جهدهم كما إضافوا الكثير من الرواج الإعلامى فى بلده فرنسا،  وعن مباراة المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتى اليوغندى فى بورتسودان قال إنها ستكون  خير إعداد لمواجهة نادى عزام التنزانى فى تمهيدى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية  التى تقام مباراتها الأولى فى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام فى فبراير  المقبل ، وأن عدداً من المباريات التى تسبق مباراة الفريق التنزانى فى  الدورى الممتاز ستساعده كثيراً، وأنه يدرس حالياً عزام عبر السى دى يومياً،  وقال: إن لاعبيه تقدمت مستوياتهم بالمعسكر من خلال الجرعات التدريبية  المقننة، وأكد على أنهم اكتسبوا أشياء جديدة وهى الالتزام التكتيكى من قبل  اللاعبين ، وأكد على أن التعاون بين الجهاز الفنى ظل طبيعياً فى الفترات  الماضية من المعسكر وأن همه الأول هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية  (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا  الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية ، وعن سؤالنا له عن اللاعبين الذين  كانوا نجوماً فى المعسكر، قال: إن كل لاعبى المريخ كانوا نجوماً ونحن نعمل  مجموعة وليس فرداً فالذى يخطى نصححه وأن أخطاء للمرة الثانية أيضاً نصححه  وكانت هذه سياستنا تجاه اللاعبين فالصبر والعمل هما ديدن النجاح بالنسبة  لنا ،وعن زياراته الأولى لبورتسودان قال: سمعت عنها الكثير فهى مدينة جميلة  كما يقال عنها وتعتبر من المدن السياحة الرائعة جداً ، وقال إنه يتابع  مباريات كأس الأمم الأفريقية (الكان) التى تجرى حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية  باستمتاع، حيث هناك لاعبين متميزين جاءوا من الدوريات الأوربية ودائماً  مايكون لاعباً بارزاً لا يعرفه أحد يكتشف من خلال هذه البطولات القوية التى  يجب على كل لاعب يشارك فيها أن يقدم مستوًى أكثر من جيد، كما أشاد ديغو  غارزيتو بالتونسى أحمد العابدى مسؤول العلاج الطبيعى وقال إنه يعرف كيف  يجود عمله من خلال الاصابات التى حلت بعدد من اللاعبين فى المعسكر إلا أنه  كان متابعاً بدقة لها وقام بعلاج كل اللاعبين المصابين، وأن أى خسارة فى  المباريات الودية قال: إن المباريات الودية دائماً ماتكون اختبار لنا لكى  نستفيد منها فالخسارة واردة فيها إلا أننى لا أهتم لها كثيراً ، همي الأول  هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل  متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية ،  فجماهير المريخ يجب عليها أن تفرح كثيراً فى البطولة الأفريقية، لأن  لاعبيها الآن يشعرونك بأنهم سيكونوا متميزين فى المباريات الافريقية القوية  جداً .

 مباراة شالكة تاريخية

 قال غارزيتو: إن مباراتهم أمام نادى  شالكة الألمانى تعتبر تاريخية فالنادى الألمانى يعد من الأندية المعروفة  فى القارة الأوربية والعالم، وخضنا تجربة كانت بكل المقاييس جيدة أفادتنا  وأعطت اللاعبين إحساساً جيداً، فمثل هذه المباريات تكون تاريخية بالنسبة  للنادى فالإعلام يتناقلها كثيراً، وأنها إضافة إليَّ شخصياً فكل الأصدقاء  والأهل هنأونى على هذه النتيجة والأداء الجيد من قبل جنودى الذين أدوا  المباراة ، فالمريخ من قبل خاض مباراة أمام نادى بايرن ميونخ الألمانى وخسر  منه بهدفين دون مقابل.

 مواجهة كمبالا لها بعد آخر

 وعن مباراة الأحمر أمام نادى كمبالا  سيتى اليوغندى قال: اعتبر هذه المباراة ستكون أهم مباراة ودية بالنسبة لنا  لأنها ستدخلنا أجواء المباريات الافريقية القوية التى سنشارك فيها منذ  فبراير المقبل، وتمنى الفرنسى أن يقدم كمبالا سيتى مردوداً جيداً فى  المباراة يكشف من خلالها المريخ حتى يستفيد من التجربة، وواصل قائلاً :  كمبالا دائماً ما يكون أداءه قوياً أمام الأندية الكبيرة فمن قبل أخرج  المريخ من تمهيدى دورى الأبطال الأفريقى .

 أدرس عزام الآن

 وعن نادى عزام التنزانى قال إنه  الآن يقوم بدراسته من خلال السى ديهات وأن هذا الفريق يعد من أغنى الأندية  فى تنزانيا وربما يكون يوماً من الأيام نادياً يقود الأندية فى القارة  الأفريقية مثل مازيمبى الكنغولى، فالملاحظ أن هناك أندية فى بلدان القارة  السمراء بدأت تتطور كثيراً وأندية لها تاريخ بدأت فى الانحسار من بطولاتها  مثل انيمبا النيجيرى الذى يظهر كل أربعة أو خمسة مواسم.

 نسير من حسن لأحسن

 أكد غارزيتو أن اللاعبين يسيروا من  حسن لأحسن من خلال المباريات التى خاضوها ودياً والتدريبات فكل اللاعبين  أصبح مستواهم يتحسن كثيراً والشئ الملاحظ أن المحترفين أيضاً تقدموا فى  التدريبات مثل الغانى أوكرا الذى يعد من اللاعبين المتميزين وسيفيدنا  كثيراً فى المباريات الأفريقية .

 كل اللاعبين نجوماً للمعسكر

 وعن سؤالنا له عن اللاعبين الذين  كانوا نجوماً فى المعسكر قال: إن كل لاعبى المريخ كانوا نجوماً نحن نعمل  مجموعة وليس فرداً، فالذى يخطى نصححه وأن أخطأ للمرة الثانية أيضاً نصححه  وكانت هذه سياستنا تجاه اللاعبين، فالصبر والعمل هما كانا ديدن النجاح  بالنسبة لنا جهازاً فنياً وعن خلافه مع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى التابع له قال:  لاتوجد خلافات حالياً مع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى والانسجام بيننا كبير، فالمدرب  المساعد يأتى فى زمنه للتدريبات وكذلك مدربى الحراس واللياقة إضافة إلى  الطاقم الطبى بقيادة التونسى أحمد العابد الذى اعتبره من الاختصاصيين  المتميزين وهو أفضل من عملت معه فى كل الأندية التى دربتها.

 اللاعبون الصغار متميزون

 قال الفرنسى غارزيتو : إن لاعبى  الرديف الذين قام باستدعائهم للمعسكر قدموا الكثير حيث كان استيعابهم جيد  للغاية ودفعت بهم فى المباريات، حيث كانوا جيدين كما قلت سلفاً، والاهتمام  بهذه الشريحة سيكون بالنسبة لى مهماً، حيث نشاهد الآن عدد من الدول  الأفريقية التى تشارك فى نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغينيا الاستوائية  لديها لاعبين محترفين صغار فى العمر مثل الكنغو برازفيل التى استدعى مدربها  عدد من اللاعبين المولودين فى فرنسا وأسبانيا للمشاركة مع منتخب بلادهم  الأصل.

 تحققت أمنيتي بزيارة بورتسودان

 وعن زياراته الأولى لبوتسودان قال  سمعت عنها الكثير: فهى مدينة جميلة كما يقال عنها وتعتبر من المدن السياحة  فلدى أقرباء من فرنسا قاموا بزيارتها من قبل وحدثونى عنها بأنها من المدن  المطلة على الساحل فتشوقت لها كثيراً والان أمنيتى تحققت بالوصول إليها بعد  أن حدد للمباراة بتلك المدينة الساحرة .

 استمتع بمباريات (الكان)

 وقال إنه يتابع مباريات كأس الأمم  الأفريقية التى تجرى حالياً بغينيا الاستوائية باستمتاع حيث هناك لاعبين  متميزين جاءوا من الدوريات الأوربية ودائماً مايكون لاعباً بارزاً لا يعرفه  أحد يكتشف من خلال هذه البطولات القوية التى يجب على كل لاعب يشارك فيها  أن يقدم مستوًى أكثر من جيد.

 العابدي ممتاز في عمله

 أشاد ديغو غارزينو بالتونسى أحمد  العابدى مسؤول العلاج الطبيعى وقال إنه يعرف كيف يجوِّد عمله من خلال  الإصابات التى حلت بعدد من اللاعبين فى المعسكر إلا أنه كان متابعاً بدقة  لها وقام بعلاج كل اللاعبين المصابين وهذا يشعرنى بأن الفريق أضاف مسؤولاً  للعلاج الطبيعى يشهد له بالكفاءة الكبيرة فالعابد عمل من قبل فى أندية  تونسية وسعودية ممتازة .

 لا أهتم للخسارة في الوديات

 وعن أى خسارة فى المباريات الودية  قال: إن المباريات الودية دائماً ما تكون اختبار لنا لكى نستفيد منها،  فالخسارة واردة فيها إلا أننى لا أهتم لها كثيراً فعملى يجب أن يكون  متميزاً والمباريات الودية هى المكملة للجاهزية للمباريات الدولية المعلنة  من قبل مسابقات الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم (الكاف).

 همي الأول البطولة الأفريقية

 ذكر الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو المدير  الفنى لنادى المريخ أن همه الأول هو التفوق فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية  (الأبطال) والذهاب بالفريق إلى مراحل متقدمة فى البطولة ، لأن كل عملنا  الحالى هو من أجل هذه المنافسة القوية، فجماهير المريخ يجب عليها أن تفرح  كثيراً فى البطولة الأفريقية لأن لاعبيها الآن يشعرونك بأنهم سيتميزون فى  المباريات الأفريقية القوية جداً .

 أجواء المرح دائماً حاضرة

 أثنى الفرنسى على أجواء المرح التى  كانت فى معسكر الدوحة من اللاعبين فقال إنهم بكل صدق يشعرونك بأنهم أخوة  وهذا سينتج نجاحاً هائلاً فى مقبل الأيام سواءً فى التدريبات أو المباريات  خاصة اللاعب المرح بله جابر الذى يضفى الكثير من المرح للاعبين والجهاز  الفنى وخاصة الأجانب الذين يحبونه كثيراً بقفشاته خاصة فى صالة الطعام.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 الرابطة كوستي تطالب تأجيل مباراتها امام المريخ في الدوري الممتاز واتحاد الكرة يرفض



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..أصبحت متيين !!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*أخبار رائعة يارائع
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					





الرياضية الغير رياضية  الجلافيط  انتوا دايرين بالمستشارين شنو  عندكم البرير ايدو واصلة فى لوزان كلموه يشوف ليكم الجماعة الطلعوا من اللكمة الشهيرة !!!!!عالم موهومة وقاعدين للشكاوى والولولة مثل الحريم تماما
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباحك عسل حسن زياده واصل الابداع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأصابة تضع المصرى أيمن سعيد خارج حسابات القمة



  تجدد أصابة اللاعب المصرى أيمن سعيد تبعده من مباراة اليوم أمام كمبالا  سيتى الأوغندى ومباراة القمة السبت القادم فى درع الإستقلال بإستاد الخرطوم  وكان اللاعب قد أصيب بشد فى العضلة الخلفية فى معسكر الفريق بقطر وبعدها  لعب مباراة شالكا ولكن عاودته الأصابة مرة أخرى وكان يحتاج لجهاز علاج الشد  العضلى المتوفر فى دبى ولكن الغجراءات حالت دون سفره لدبى ولكن الجهاز  أيضاً متوفر فى مصر وتم منحه إذن للسفر لمصر يوم الأحد الاحد الماضى  والعودة للخرطوم يوم 27 وهذا يعنى ان للاعب لن يكون فى مباراة كمبالا اليوم  ويوم السبت القادم فى درع الإستقلال ومباراة لإفتتاح للدورى الممتاز امام  الرابطة كوستى .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*1440 متر في نصف ساعة ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاض المريخ مرانا صباحيا  بحديقة فندق كورال مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ  باشراف  المدرب غارزيتو ومساعده محسن سيد ومدرب الاحمال انتوني  بمشاركة جميع  اللاعبين  الذين غادرو مع البعثة ,وشمل المران الذى استمر لساعة واحدة  الاحماء وتدريبات الياقة وتدريبات الكرة , وحاضر المدرب غارزيتو اللاعبين .
 وقد تابع المران الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة رئيس بعثة المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي الاوغندي على كاس مهرجان  السياحة بمدينة بورتسودان فى قاعاة المؤتمرات بفندق كورال مقر بعثة  الفريقين .ترأس الاجتما ع الحكم الدولي   احمد النجومي  امين مال لجنة  التحكيم المركزية والاستاذ  محمد جعفر سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي  , بحضور طاقم  تحكيم المباراة  بقيادة الحكم الدولي وديدي .
 وحضر من جانب المريخ  الاستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار نائب رئيس قطاع الكرة , وكمال دحية مدير الكرة  بالانابة  وسالم سعيد المنسق الاعلامي .وحضر من جانب فريق كمبالا سيتي رئيس  البعثة الاستاذ عبدالحميد جمعة , 
 وتم وضع كافة ترتيبات المباراة وتقر  ان يحضر الفريقين الى الاستاذ قبل اكثر من ساعة من مواعد المباراة المقرر  انطلاقتها فى الساعة الثامنة مساء . وتقرر  ان تمنح  الحق فى اجراء ستة  تبديلات اثناء المباراة , وسيلجاء الحكم الى القرعة فى حال انتهاء المباراة  بالتعادل  لمنح الكاس للفريق الفائز بالمباراة





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل لك الحبيب حسن زيادة
اها هسه نضمك للزيوداب ولا للحسوناب؟!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً كسلاوي علي الإضافات الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدلاء المريخ والرديف يواجهون وادي النيل اليوم

لا  وقت للراحة بالنسبة للاعبين الذين تم استبعادهم من رحلة المريخ إلى مدينة  بورتسودان حيث ينضم لهم عدد من لاعبي الفريق الرديف لخوض تجربة اعدادية  اليوم أمام فريق وادي النيل وسيشرف الكابتن أمير دامر المدير الفني للفريق  الرديف على تجربة المريخ اليوم أمام وادي النيل بعد أن كان من المفترض أن  يشرف برهان تية على تلك التجربة لكن الاستقالة التي دفع بها أمس جعلت  غارزيتو يعتمد على أمير دامر.(الصدى)

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




الرياضية الغير رياضية الجلافيط انتوا دايرين بالمستشارين شنو عندكم البرير ايدو واصلة فى لوزان كلموه يشوف ليكم الجماعة الطلعوا من اللكمة الشهيرة !!!!!عالم موهومة وقاعدين للشكاوى والولولة مثل الحريم تماما



المحامي حقهم ده (عماد الطيب )معقول ما يعرف انو مليون مستشار  ما حيغيرو الواقع ؟؟والا كبسور حارقاهو  المليارات يمكن ..مش قال المريخ لو جا بالباب وطلب بكري كان اديناهو ومعاهو 5مليا.....ر..مواهيم في نعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأنظار تتجه نحو العقرب وأوكراه

سيكون المهاجم بكري المدينة محط أنظار الوسط الرياضي بأكمله في مباراة اليوم وستتابع جماهير المريخ المسيرة المدهشة للنجم الذي بدا واثقا من نفسه غير مكترث للزوبعة التي تثار حوله وستكون جماهير الهلال حريصة على مشاهدة اللاعب في المباراة بعد أن غادر ديارها في التسجيلات الماضية، العقرب سيكون محور اهتمام القاعدة الرياضية بجانب الغاني الموهوب أوكراه الذي قدم مستويات مبهرة في فترة الإعداد وتمكن من قهر الإصابة سريعا ليعود بشكل جديد ويكون واحدا من نجوم يراهن عليهم أنصار الأحمر للتقدم في البطولة الأفريقية بجانب مباريات الدوري، بكري سيظهر أساسيا بينما يمكن أن يظهر الغاني في شوط اللعب الثاني غير أن مشاركته وظهوره في المباراة مؤكد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي على استاد بورتسودان..ورئيس بعثة كمبالا يتوعد بإلحاق الهزيمة


 
كتب - الخرطوم :محمد عوض - بورتسودان: احمد الحاج مكي

سيكون استاد بورتسودن مسرحاً للقاء المريخ وكمبالا سيتى اليوغندى فى مباراة ودية دولية فى اطار احتفالات ولاية البحر الأحمر بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق الذى يقام سنوياً ، وأدى المريخ تدريبين أمس الأول على ملعب وأكاديمية كرة القدم صباحاً ومساء بعد أن أقام معسكراً تحضيرياً بقطر والذى خاض فيه عدد من المباريات الودية أبرزها أمام نادى شالكا الألمانى ، وأدى الفريق تدريباً أمس على ملعب المباراة تحت إشراف المدير الفنى الفرنسى غارزيتو الذى شدد على اللاعبين كثيراً فى ضرورة أداء مباراة جيدة أمام النادى اليوغندى لكى يستفيد منها فى أول مباريات الدور التمهيدى فى دورى الأبطال أمام نادى عزام التنزانى ، وتعتبر هذه المباراة خير إعداد للمريخ أفريقيا ، كمبالا سيتى يعتبر من الأندية القوية فى منطقة شرق ووسط أفريقيا(سيكافا) وأخرج الموسم الماضى المريخ من تمهيدى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية (الأبطال) بقيادة مدربه اليوغندى جورج نسيمبى الذى تولى مسؤولية مساعد فنى فى نادى عزام التنزانى الذى يواجه الأحمر فى فبراير القادم وستعود بعثة المريخ بعد المباراة مباشرة عبر الطائرة لكى يواصل الفريق إعداده لمباراته القادمة أمام الهلال فى المباراة الاحتفالية على كأس الاستقلال يوم الرابع والعشرين من يناير الحالى. المباراة ثأرية للمريخ
تعتبر مباراة اليوم بين المريخ وكمبالا سيتى ثأرية بالنسبة لنادى المريخ الذى يجب أن يرد اعتباره بعد أن هزمه النادى اليوغندى بهدفين دون مقابل باستاد الخرطوم ويجب أن يكون رد الاعتبار هدية لجماهير المريخ بالشرق الحبيب فى ملعب بورتسودان اليوم ، مع العلم أن المريخ فاز على كمبالا سيتى فى عقر دار الفريق اليوغندى إلا أن فارق الهدف الذى أحرزه كمبالا سيتى أخرج المريخ من البطولة.
كمبالا يصل بدون مدربه
وصلت إلى مدينة بورتسودان بعثة نادى كمبالا سيتى اليوغندى التى ضمت ثلاثين شخصاً ولم يحضر مع البعثة المدير الفنى للفريق وسيشرف على المباراة مساعده جالين ، واستقبلت البعثة استقبالاً كبيراً من قبل المشرفين على المهرجان وحكومة البحر الأحمر ومستشار الوالى السيد هاشم الأيمن وحلت البعثة بفندق كورال.
الأحمر يفقد أيمن سعيد
سيفقد المريخ فى مباراة اليوم نجمه المصرى أيمن سعيد الذى غادر إلى بلاده أمس من أجل معاودة الطبيب والاطمئنان على الإصابة التى ألمت به بداية معسكر الفريق بالدوحة ، ويعتبر اللاعب من اللاعبين المتميزين منذ الموسم السابق فى الفرقة الحمراء حيث نجح كثيراً فى تقديم مستوى طيب وربما قام مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ بتجديد عقد اللاعب فى يونيو القادم .
تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم
جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، أمير كمال ، على جعفر ، الريح على ، بله جابر، علاء الدين يوسف ، الغانى أوكرا ، رمضان عجب ، سالمون جابسون ، كوفى ، بكرى عبدالقادر (المدينة) .
المباراة اختبار حقيقي قبل مواجهة التنزاني
ستكون مباراة اليوم اختباراً حقيقياً للاعبى المريخ قبل بداية الدورى الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية التى يواجه فيها المريخ نادى عزام التنزانى متصدر الدورى التنزانى الذى يعتبر من الأندية الصاعدة فى سماء الكرة الأفريقية وخاض الفريق التنزانى بطولة مابندوزى وشارك معه لاعب المريخ السابق باسكال واوا ، وأكد عدد من المراقبين أن مباراة اليوم تعتبر تجربة حقيقية للمريخ وستفيده أمام عزام التنزنى فى أول مباراة بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام .
المدينة ووانغا في اختبار حقيقي
سيكون ثنائى مقدمة الهجوم المريخية بكرى المدينة والكينى الان وانغا أمام تحدٍ كبير اليوم أمام دفاع كمبالا سيتى حيث يتطلعان إلى التسجيل فى مباراة اليوم ، وقدم الثنائى مستوًى جيد فى معسكر الفريق بالدوحة، حيث أشاد بهما المدير الفنى الفرنسى دييغو غارزيتو كثيراً معتبراً أنهم سيكونان على قدر التحدى فى هذا الموسم .
المدرب العام لكمبالا : المباراة أمام المريخ أكثر من ودية
قال المدرب العام للفريق لوليندو جون والذى يتولى مهمة مدير الجهاز الفني حالياً أكد بأن المباراة تعتبر على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية رغم كونها مباراة ودية فقط لأن مواجهة فريق كبير مثل المريخ فى مهرجان كبير ومميز هو أمر يضاعف المسؤولية الفنية لدينا سيما والاهتمام الإعلامي الكبير بالمباراة من قبل وسائل الإعلام السودانية ، و أكد بأنهم حضروا للسودان بجميع العناصر الأسياسية فى الفريق ما عدا المهاجم مولاكي الذى غاب لعامل الإصابة ، وأشار إلى أن الفريقين سيستفيدان كثيراً من المباراة التى ستخدمهم قبل انطلاق الدور التمهيدي لدوري الأبطال فى منتصف يناير ، وأن المواجهات المتكررة بين المريخ وكمبالا سيتي فى الفترة الأخيرة من شأنها أن تخلق علاقات جيدة بين الناديين .
السبع يعود بعد غدٍ من الجزائر
سيعود مدرب حراس المريخ الجزائرى حكيم السبع إلى الخرطوم يوم بعد غدٍ وذلك للإشراف على تحضيرات المريخ لقمة الاستقلال ، وغادر المدرب إلى بلاده أمس عبر الخطوط الجوية القطرية وذلك من أجل قضاء بعض الترتيبات الأسرية ، ويعتبر مدرب قستنطينية الجزائرى السابق من أميز مدربى الحراس فى الجزائر وعمل مع عدة مدربين فرنسيين فى الدورى الجزائرى آخرهم ديغو غارزيتو مدرب المريخ الحالى وقستنطينية السابق .
النيل الأزرق تبث لقاء المريخ وشالكه
تبث قناة النيل الأزرق عند الثالثة ظهر اليوم مباراة المريخ وشالكا الألمانى التى جرت بالدوحة الأسبوع الماضى وانتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل الإيجابى بهدفين لكل فريق.


رئيس بعثة كمبالا سيتي يتوعد بإلحاق الهزيمة بالمريخ

والي المريخ يعتذر عن الحضور وفريقه يتمرن صباح اليوم أجرى كمبالا سيتي مرانا مساء أمس باستاد بورتسودان استعدادا لمباراته اليوم أمام المريخ المقامة باستاد بورتسودان بمناسبة مهرجان السياحة والتسوق ، وسيجري المريخ مرانا خفيفا باستاد بورتسودان صباح اليوم.
المباراة في الثامنة مساء
تقرر ان تقام مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي في الثامنة من مساء اليوم باستاد بورتسودان ، وقررت اللجنة المنظمة ان تقدم كأسا للفريق الفائز بنتيجة المباراة.
رئيس بعثة كمبالا سيتي: حضرنا لهزيمة المريخ
أكد رئيس بعثة كمبالا سيتي لبورتسودان بانهم حضروا من يوغندا لنيل كأس هذا المهرجان وقال بعبارات واثقة انهم سيلحقون الهزيمة بالمريخ والعودة بالكأس الى يوغندا، وقال ان هذه المباراة فرصة للتنافس الجميل والراقي بين الفريقين مشيرا الى انه لا يمكن ان يأتي من يوغندا ولا يحمل كأس المنافسة معه.
الوالي يعتذر عن الحضور
اوضح عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس بعثته لبورتسودان بان السيد محمد طاهر ايلا والي البحر الاحمر قد وجه دعوة شخصية للاخ جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ لحضور المهرجان ، مؤكدا انهم سيخطرون السيد والي البحر الاحمر باعتذار الوالي عن الحضور.
الاجتماع التقليدي
تقرر عقد الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي في الساعة 12 من ظهر اليوم.
توجيه الدعوة للهلال
اوضح عماد الدين هارون رئيس اللجنة الرياضية لمهرجان السياحة والتسوق ببورتسودان انهم خاطبوا الهلال رسميا للمشاركة في المهرجان، مشيرا الى ان اللجنة وجهت الدعوة لثلاثة أندية هي البن الاثيوبي والغرافة القطري وأهلي جدة والخيار متروك للهلال لتحديد الفريق الذي سينازله حسب التاريخ وحسب برنامجه ، مؤكدا ان المخاطبة للهلال تمت عن طريق السيد/ محمد طاهر ايلا والي ولاية البحر الأحمر.


مفكرة اليومالمريخ × كمبالا سيتى

الملعب : استاد بورتسودان التوقيت : الثامنة مساء
القناة الناقلة : البحر الأحمر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يراقب تراوري ضد الكاميرون اليوم



تترقب اليوم جماهير المريخ ظهور مهاجم الفريق المحترف مامادو تراورى فى بطولة الأمم الافريقية (الكان) ، حيث يخوض مع منتخب بلاده مباراة فى غاية الصعوبة أمام المنتخب الكاميرونى المدجج بالمحترفين فى الدوريات الأوربية ، 
وتأمل الجماهير المريخية بأن يظهر مهاجمها المفضل مامادو تراورى بمستوى جيد فى البطولة لكى يسوَّق اللاعب إلى نادى أوربى له سمعته الكبيرة ، خاصة أن اللاعب يمكن أن يشارك فى التشكيلة الأساسية للمنتخب المالى بعد إصابة لاعب المنتخب ونادى بوردو الفرنسى الشيخ ديابتى .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدالصمد : مباراة اليوم مواصلة لإعداد الفريق للاستحقاق المحلي والأفريقي

عقد مساء السابعة أمس بقاعة المؤتمرات بفندق كوال المؤتمر الصحفي لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي الأوغندي بحضور مستشار الوالي الأستاذ هاشم الأمين ورئيس اللجنة العليا للمهرجان الأستاذ عماد هارون بحضور الأستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لنادي المريخ بحضور عدد من الصحفيين والإذاعات والقنوات الفضائية ، رئيس اللجة العليا للمهرجان افتتح المؤتمر الصحفي ورحب بالحضور، وتمنى أن يكون الإعداد للمباراة الاحتفالية والودية على المستوي الجيد وأن تنجح الولاية فى تنظيم مهرجان رياضي حقيقي ضمن فعاليات مهرجان السياحة وأن اللجنة فى العام الماضي استقدمت فريق الإسماعيلي المصري وفى العام الحالي فريقي المريخ وكمبالا سيتي الأوغندي ، نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة رئيس بعثة المريخ أشاد بولاية البحر الأحمر وباستضافتها لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي ضمن احتفالات البلاد بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق ، ونشكر مدينة بورتسودان التي سوف تضيف لنا كثيراً فى إعدادنا للاستحقاقات المحلية والأفريقية ، وأشاد بوالي الولاية الأستاذ محمد طاهر ايلا والنهضة التى أحدثها فى المدينة على مختلف الأصعدة ، السيد مستشار الوالي شكر المريخ على الاستجابة على نقل المباراة مع كمبالا إلى مدينة بورتسودان ليتحف جماهير البحر الأحمر ويعانق عشاق الكرة عموماً فى الولاية ويسهم بقدر كبير فى نجاح مهرجان السياحة والتسوق . وأشاد ببعثة فريق كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي وبحضورهم ، وتمنى أن تكون المباراة مميزة ورائعة . وهي عبارة عن عربون صداقة لجماهير الرياضة فى مدينة بورتسودان .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
انهي علاقته بالاحمر ..برهان: انسجامي مع الفرنسي مستحيل والمريخ مؤهل للفوز بالابطال و الممتاز
 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 توصل المدرب برهان تيه لطريق مسدود مع  المريخ بسبب خلافه الشهير مع المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو و الذي كان له رأيا  واضحا في طاقمه الفني وهو ما دفعه للتوقف عن العمل و اكد تيه في تصريحاته  للصدي انتهاء علاقته بالاحمر وعدم قدرته علي العمل مع الطاقم التدريبي  الحالي بعد اجتماعه مع الوالي في اجتماعه امس مشيرا الى انه تقدم باستقالته  حتى يترك المدرب غارزيتو يعمل بارتياتح لان انسجامي معه مستحيلا وقال بان  المريخ مؤهل للفوز ببطولة افريقيا و استعادة الدوري الممتاز و ختم بقوله :  المريخ لم يقصر معي واتمنى له تحقيق النجاحات و اسعاد انصارالاحمر .

*

----------

